
India Will Be the Second Country in the World to Use a Novel Nuclear Technology - ykm
https://futurism.com/india-will-be-the-second-country-in-the-world-to-use-a-novel-nuclear-technology
======
mimixco
Nuclear proponents have promised "limitless energy" since WWII. What they've
delivered, however, is quite different: Three Mile Island, Fukushima,
unfixable waste all over our country, the Santa Susana facility in CA on fire,
and billions of dollars in decommissioning costs when plants are shut down.
Nuclear isn't the answer to our energy problems.

